# Romulus ny



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

*ROMULUS NY*

*THURSDAY, SEPTEMBER 29, 2016*
27 Retrievers (Golden) ring 11 at 11:15 A.M.
RING ELEVEN
JUDGE: Rita A. Bell
27 - Retrievers (Golden) 10-14-(3-0)


*FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 30, 2016*
28 Retrievers (Golden) ring 11 at 11:00 A.M.
RING ELEVEN
JUDGE: Dyane M. Baldwin
11:00 A.M.
28 - Retrievers (Golden) 10-14-(3-1)

*SATURDAY, OCTOBER 1, 2016*
34 Retrievers (Golden) ring 11 at 1:15 P.M.
RING ELEVEN
JUDGE: David L. Kittredge
1:15 P.M.
34 - Retrievers (Golden) 15-16-(3-0)

*SUNDAY, OCTOBER 2, 2016*
34 Retrievers (Golden) ring 11 at 1:00 P.M.
RING ELEVEN
JUDGE: Michael T. Manning
LUNCH
1:00 P.M.
34 - Retrievers (Golden) 15-16-(3-0)


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay so in my experience , this is a very expected panel for this region/show. Overall, I like it for my finished dogs but I would not expect to do well under Dyanne Baldwin and I have no clue on Manning. I would feel good about Bell and Kitteredge because over the years my dogs have done very well under both. 


Rita Bell pays attention to what handlers live in the 'hood at the show. She has given my dog Best Of Breed and Group 2 in our own backyard and she has dumped him completely far from home, then come back for another Best of Breed in the region. She likes my style of dog with alot of substance but light on their feet moving correctly. She likes a pretty dog. 

David Kitteredge judges often and he picks who he wants. He likes a great-moving dog, and he will put up my stud dog but not my fancier bitch who moves less well. He does not do bells, whistles, fluff or puff, but he cares about breed type and wont put up a generic dog with great structure over a dog with good structure but outstanding breed type

Dyanne Baldwin I cant show to with my style of dog except my little bitch Sayer, but I would with a workmanlike dog of good struture who maybe has less breed type. She will not let breed type prevail over good structure be it golden, chessie, lab. She prefers a moderate dog or a dog of even less substance than other judges. She doesnt care about a pretty dog, but one that looks like it can work. 

Manning I have never shown to him


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Thursday, "Curry" Stonecroft's Favorite Flavor (my dog's 1/2 brother) took wining dog, he is being pulled because he needs a major to be finished.

Now waiting on today's events, and results. Kelvin is being handled by either his breeder or a dear friend J.Share. 

I was told to not wait wait for a call on Saturday that that judge more than likely will not like my dog. As for Sunday, it is a "who knows" deal.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

nope, Kelvin took 2nd in his class. the other Am Breed dog took breed.

So yesterday Kelvin got 3rd place in Am Breed, and today he has 2nd place in Am breed.


----------

